# 2013 FY DEO Pilot Selection



## NLockhart (15 Jul 2013)

It turns out I wasn't merit listed in time for the June 24 selection so I'm hoping to make next round, whenever it is. If anyone has information on the dates of the next selection, how many deo positions remain, how many bmoq pilot slots are left on the Aug 26 and Sep 30 BMOQs etc, feel free to share. Again, good luck to all!


----------



## DAA (19 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> If anyone has information on the dates of the next selection, how many deo positions remain, how many bmoq pilot slots are left on the Aug 26 and Sep 30 BMOQs etc, feel free to share. Again, good luck to all!



Every couple days, lots and more French spots than English.


----------



## Big popa (22 Jul 2013)

Montreal RC hasn't put out any deo offers. Why not? Been merit listed since the June 24th selection. Was told it was a priority one trade and that there are no selection dates scheduled. What does this mean?


----------



## NLockhart (22 Jul 2013)

Well on July 3 you told me that you didn't have your air factor in and you were waiting for a conditional offer. I was in the same boat but I was told my multiple sources, including DAA, that there is no such thing as a conditional offer. So have you since got your air factor awarded?


----------



## Big popa (22 Jul 2013)

Yup got it and supposedly I had then also...  Maybe I was just simply not selected, but my recruiter isn't saying that though.  It would be nice to know so that I can move on.


----------



## pa471856 (22 Jul 2013)

Cumulonimbus said:
			
		

> It would be nice to know so that I can move on.



You remain on the merit list as long as your file is up to date. You are normally good for at least a year until you need to redo your medical and interview, they might have you do an update interview as well after about 6 months. 

I was not selected the first time when I was merit listed, but I was the second time. I went to ASC in November of 2012, was merit listed January 2013 and didn't get an offer till July.

No need to give up or move on, just be patient and I am sure it will happen for you.


----------



## secondchance (22 Jul 2013)

Cumulonimbus said:
			
		

> Montreal RC hasn't put out any deo offers. Why not?


Montreal RC called me with DEO offer a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Big popa (23 Jul 2013)

Was that for pilot?


----------



## secondchance (24 Jul 2013)

Cumulonimbus said:
			
		

> Was that for pilot?


It was not pilot.


----------



## NLockhart (26 Jul 2013)

Just got the call! 

Merit Listed July 10
Offer July 26
Swearing in August 21
BMOQ August 26


----------



## 26point2 (26 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Just got the call!
> 
> Merit Listed July 10
> Offer July 26
> ...



I wasn't sure which thread to reply on!

AWESOME NEWS!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## skyhigh10 (26 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Just got the call!
> 
> Merit Listed July 10
> Offer July 26
> ...



Congrats man.


----------



## 26point2 (26 Jul 2013)

Saw you were called also, skyhigh10 -- congrats!


----------



## skyhigh10 (26 Jul 2013)

26point2 said:
			
		

> Saw you were called also, skyhigh10 -- congrats!



Yeah got the call this past week.

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Big popa (29 Jul 2013)

Got my call today for DEO pilot. That was a long brutal wait! See you guys aug 26th.


----------



## NLockhart (29 Jul 2013)

Good for you! See you then


----------



## secondchance (29 Jul 2013)

Cumulonimbus said:
			
		

> Got my call today for DEO pilot. That was a long brutal wait! See you guys aug 26th.


aug 24th


----------



## the tickler (29 Jul 2013)

Congrats Lockhart, cumulonimbus and skyhigh.. See u guys in st. Jean!


----------



## 26point2 (18 Sep 2013)

Haven't heard much from those still in the process, who's still waiting?


----------



## Schopenhauer (18 Sep 2013)

I'm waiting for my air factor and to be merit listed.


----------



## s2184 (28 Oct 2013)

Does anyone know how often "Aircrew Selection" for pilots is conducted in Trenton or the next possible aircrew selection date? It is conducted throughout the year or just in certain time of the year only?


----------



## DAA (30 Oct 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how often "Aircrew Selection" for pilots is conducted in Trenton or the next possible aircrew selection date? It is conducted throughout the year or just in certain time of the year only?



Weekly.....


----------



## s2184 (31 Oct 2013)

Thank you very much DAA for your information. I did my medical end of August and just wondering when I will be there in Trenton for the Aircrew Selection.


----------



## 26point2 (1 Nov 2013)

Did you interview yet?  For me, I was asked at the interview stage to give three possible weeks I could be available.  Then, with about two weeks notice, I was notified of the week I was going.

You could be on a Monday/Tuesday course in Trenton with Wednesday in Toronto for the medical.  Or a Wednesday/Thursday in Trenton and Friday in Toronto.


----------



## s2184 (1 Nov 2013)

I faced the interview in August.


----------



## 26point2 (1 Nov 2013)

Ok, hopefully you hear something soon.


----------



## DAA (1 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much DAA for your information. I did my medical end of August and just wondering when I will be there in Trenton for the Aircrew Selection.



You might want to ask that question to your CFRC.  If you completed the Med in Aug, you should have been loaded on ASC by now.


----------



## GToth199 (1 Nov 2013)

Does anyone know when the upcoming selection dates are? I passed ACS in early October but it looks like ill be too late for the Nov 4 selection date they mentioned during the testing


----------



## DAA (1 Nov 2013)

GToth199 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the upcoming selection dates are? I passed ACS in early October but it looks like ill be too late for the Nov 4 selection date they mentioned during the testing



Rescheduled to 12 Nov 13.

But I think that Aircrew Medicals and assignment of the Air Factor is for some reason taking on average two months to be processed.


----------



## GToth199 (1 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Rescheduled to 12 Nov 13.
> 
> But I think that Aircrew Medicals and assignment of the Air Factor is for some reason taking on average two months to be processed.



It sounded like my stuff has been processed as of today when I talked to the recruiting centre. They just mentioned I'd need to sign some papers and then I'd be on the merit list if that makes sense. Thanks for the info on the selection date at least I have some hope of making it in this round


----------



## s2184 (3 Nov 2013)

Thanks DAA, 26point2, I am thinking of visiting the recruiting centre if I don't hear from them in the next two weeks.


----------



## 26point2 (14 Nov 2013)

BMOQ 04 JAN 14 -- seemed like forever, but at least now we know calls are going out.


----------



## DAA (15 Nov 2013)

26point2 said:
			
		

> BMOQ 04 JAN 14 -- seemed like forever, but at least now we know calls are going out.



Wow, don't think I have ever seen calls go out that quickly before!     Congrats and good luck at BMOQ!


----------



## 26point2 (15 Nov 2013)

Out of the group I attended ASC with, five of us were merit listed.  As of today, all five of us have received offers and are attending BMOQ 04 JAN 14!


----------



## 26point2 (15 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Wow, don't think I have ever seen calls go out that quickly before!     Congrats and good luck at BMOQ!



Thanks very much!  Yes, I was expecting to hear next week at the earliest!


----------



## GToth199 (16 Nov 2013)

Ah now I'm getting anxious. I was merit listed but I haven't been called yet. Is the the selection still ongoing?


----------



## Mab163 (18 Dec 2013)

I believe the DEO selection for 2013 FY is completed. Based on previous years, next selection will take place end of February for 2014 FY.

If anyone has information on the dates of the next selection, how many DEO positions will be offered, what date BMOQ will start etc, feel free to share. Good luck to all!


----------



## RectorCR (18 Dec 2013)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> I believe the DEO selection for 2013 FY is completed. Based on previous years, next selection will take place end of February for 2014 FY.
> 
> If anyone has information on the dates of the next selection, how many DEO positions will be offered, what date BMOQ will start etc, feel free to share. Good luck to all!



I don't think this is true...as long as positions are open(Which they still are to my knowledge) and there are qualified applicants they can select people up until two days before a BMOQ start date.


----------



## Mab163 (18 Dec 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't think this is true...as long as positions are open(Which they still are to my knowledge) and there are qualified applicants they can select people up until two days before a BMOQ start date.



If this is true, I'm glad to hear that! It gives me more time to be on the merit list for BMOQ in April/May.


----------



## 26point2 (18 Dec 2013)

Good luck Mab163!  I hope you get a call to attend ASC for early to mid January.  To get Air Factor takes at least a month it seems, so pretty tight to get merit listed in time for the end of February.  Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Mab163 (18 Dec 2013)

Thanks 26point2!

I know the timeline is pretty tight but if RectorCR is right, maybe I will gain some time with a selection after February (for BMOQ in April/May). Also, I heard that some people received a conditional offer without the air factor... Let's cross my fingers and hope for the best.

Good luck at BMOQ!!


----------



## DAA (18 Dec 2013)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> I know the timeline is pretty tight but if RectorCR is right, maybe I will gain some time with a selection after February (for BMOQ in April/May). Also, I heard that some people received a conditional offer without the air factor... Let's cross my fingers and hope for the best.



I believe that DEO Pilot selections may very well be "ongoing".  As far as "conditional offers", once again, it all depends on your CFRC.  The average turn around time from completion of ASC to awarding of the AF (Air Factor) is right around 2 months.



			
				RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't think this is true...as long as positions are open(Which they still are to my knowledge) and there are qualified applicants they can select people up until two days before a BMOQ start date.



Generally, applicants are selected NO less than 30 days prior to a BMOQ start date, optimum being 60 days.  So being selected "two days before a BMOQ start date", just isn't going to happen, no how, now way.


----------



## Mab163 (18 Dec 2013)

Thank you very much DAA for your feedback! Much appreciated!


----------



## DAA (18 Dec 2013)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much DAA for your feedback! Much appreciated!



My pleasure.  If Pilot is what you want, don't be overly concerned with the processing aspects of your application.  Pilot is currently OPEN and will most likely be OPEN for quite sometime.  Good luck!


----------



## RectorCR (18 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I believe that DEO Pilot selections may very well be "ongoing".  As far as "conditional offers", once again, it all depends on your CFRC.  The average turn around time from completion of ASC to awarding of the AF (Air Factor) is right around 2 months.
> 
> Generally, applicants are selected NO less than 30 days prior to a BMOQ start date, optimum being 60 days.  So being selected "two days before a BMOQ start date", just isn't going to happen, no how, now way.



I'm just going off what my file manager told me (I probably shouldn't put to much into that) but also I know someone who got the call less then a week before his course. But in general I'm sure you're right.


----------



## s2184 (19 Dec 2013)

Hi DAA,

Do you know anyone who has been hired with Commercial pilot Licence & the likelihood of hiring him at the age range of 40-50? 

I am thinking should it be a good idea to get my commercial pilot licence & ratings first and then apply through DEO plan/accept the offer later.  :

(I visited the recruiting centre last month & they told me my medical file is still in Ottawa).


----------



## Mab163 (19 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Hi DAA,
> 
> Do you know anyone who has been hired with Commercial pilot Licence & the likelihood of hiring him at the age range of 40-50?
> 
> ...



I can't say if a CPL will help you to get selected but if you fail any part of your pilot training, you will need to upgrade your civilian licence to try again. Therefore, you will need to obtain an ATPL if you have a CPL. However, with a CPL, I think you will bypass Phase I on the Grob and go directly to Phase IIa on the Havard II­.


----------



## DAA (19 Dec 2013)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> I can't say if a CPL will help you to get selected but if you fail any part of your pilot training, you will need to upgrade your civilian licence to try again. Therefore, you will need to obtain an ATPL if you have a CPL. However, with a CPL, I think you will bypass Phase I on the Grob and go directly to Phase IIa on the Havard II­.



A Commercial Licence may be of help during the Aircrew Selection (ASC) testing stage but if you fail Aircrew Selection, you have to wait a year before re-attempting.  There is no longer a requirement to obtain a private pilots licence/rating inorder to attend ASC a second time.

DEO Pilot is still OPEN for this year, so they are still processing.  Age is not a barrier, go ahead and give it a try!!!  At least you can say you tried it!


----------



## bradley247 (19 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Hi DAA,
> 
> Do you know anyone who has been hired with Commercial pilot Licence & the likelihood of hiring him at the age range of 40-50?
> 
> I am thinking should it be a good idea to get my commercial pilot licence & ratings first and then apply through DEO plan/accept the offer later.  :



I know several people in their 40s who have gone through the flight training system in the last few years.

Forking out tens of thousands on a CPL just to join the RCAF is a pretty risky proposal unless it happens to be your plan B. A CPL doesn't guarantee you will get in by any means, and it could hurt you as much as it could help you in Moose Jaw, why not just apply DEO now?


----------



## bradley247 (19 Dec 2013)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> I can't say if a CPL will help you to get selected but if you fail any part of your pilot training, you will need to upgrade your civilian licence to try again. Therefore, you will need to obtain an ATPL if you have a CPL. However, with a CPL, I think you will bypass Phase I on the Grob and go directly to Phase IIa on the Havard II­.



If you have a CPL, you bypass Ph1. If you fail Ph1 for flying, the only way to try again is to transfer to another trade and become qualified, obtain a CPL and then apply for a component transfer to pilot. Failure of Ph2 or Ph3 is the end of the line, you cannot reattempt those courses.


----------



## s2184 (20 Dec 2013)

Thank you very much DAA, Mab & Bradley for your insights.

To better understand my situation, I give you snapshots of my story in chronological order.  ;D

1- In 2005 I was interested in joining Canadian Forces, but at the time my colleagues in the work place gave me negative inputs & I was discouraged.

2-In 2009, once I was graduated I talked to a recruiter in campus & he told me I should have more than B+ overall GPA to apply for positions related to my field, mine was just B & therefore I stepped back again.

3-I started commercial pilot program in Seneca this year, & it was my Professor, who encouraged me to apply for the pilot position. At that time, I didn't know about DEO, so I applied through ROTP. But, there was a recruiter, who told me latter about DEO & she really changed my mind and encouraged me to fully focus on it at the time, when I was about to cancel my application process.

4-I am still waiting for my medical file to be cleared & for the appointment in Trenton. In the mean time I continue my studies in Seneca. According to my plan, I want to get my Seneca Diploma & Commercial pilot licence & ratings in the next 3-4/5 years. I don't know if I pass the tests & will be selected for Canadian Forces, how long it will take.


----------



## DAA (20 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much DAA, Mab & Bradley for your insights.
> To better understand my situation, I give you snapshots of my story in chronological order.  ;D
> 1- In 2005 I was interested in joining Canadian Forces, but at the time my colleagues in the work place gave me negative inputs & I was discouraged.
> 2-In 2009, once I was graduated I talked to a recruiter in campus & he told me I should have more than B+ overall GPA to apply for positions related to my field, mine was just B & therefore I stepped back again.
> ...



Interesting.....

I think you should take a "serious" look, not at DEO but rather at CEOTP-AEAD Pilot!!!  You are already studying at Seneca, so if you pass your Aircrew Selection testing in Trenton, an offer of employment under the CEOTP-AEAD Pilot program should be a "no brainer"!

I am surprised that this option was not discussed with you!

If your going to continue your studies, why not have it paid for by he CF?


----------



## bradley247 (20 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> I talked to a recruiter in campus & he told me I should have more than B+ overall GPA to apply for positions related to my field, mine was just B & therefore I stepped back again.



Not true at all. 



			
				s2184 said:
			
		

> 3-I started commercial pilot program in Seneca this year, & it was my Professor, who encouraged me to apply for the pilot position. At that time, I didn't know about DEO, so I applied through ROTP. But, there was a recruiter, who told me latter about DEO & she really changed my mind and encouraged me to fully focus on it at the time, when I was about to cancel my application process.
> 
> 4-I am still waiting for my medical file to be cleared & for the appointment in Trenton. In the mean time I continue my studies in Seneca. According to my plan, I want to get my Seneca Diploma & Commercial pilot licence & ratings in the next 3-4/5 years. I don't know if I pass the tests & will be selected for Canadian Forces, how long it will take.



Not to get into semantics and all, but you mentioned "diploma", and just making sure you know that a college diploma, even in aviation, is not acceptable for DEO. You must have a university degree. I couldn't tell from your posts if you already have a degree, or if you are in Seneca's degree program.

I'm not sure CEOTP pilot would work for you, it's not designed to pick up students who have already started their studies like ROTP is. It's a very structured program with tight schedules, and my understanding from talking to one of them is that first year for them generally consists of basic training, OJT and Phase 1.


----------



## DAA (20 Dec 2013)

bradley247 said:
			
		

> Not to get into semantics and all, but you mentioned "diploma", and just making sure you know that a college diploma, even in aviation, is not acceptable for DEO. You must have a university degree. I couldn't tell from your posts if you already have a degree, or if you are in Seneca's degree program.
> 
> I'm not sure CEOTP pilot would work for you, it's not designed to pick up students who have already started their studies like ROTP is. It's a very structured program with tight schedules, and my understanding from talking to one of them is that first year for them generally consists of basic training, OJT and Phase 1.



That was my original train of thought, when the mention of DEO came up.  But believe it or not, Seneca is a "degree" granting institution, so as long as he is taking the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology", it is considered acceptable.

s2184 is already at Seneca and already in the program, so I don't see why CEOTP would not be a viable and more "preferred" option.  It is definitely something worth exploring.....


----------



## bradley247 (20 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> That was my original train of thought, when the mention of DEO came up.  But believe it or not, Seneca is a "degree" granting institution, so as long as he is taking the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology", it is considered acceptable.
> 
> s2184 is already at Seneca and already in the program, so I don't see why CEOTP would not be a viable and more "preferred" option.  It is definitely something worth exploring.....



Yes, but they have both aviation diploma and degree programs, just wanted to make sure.

CEOTP pilot is totally different from Seneca's aviation program, so he would have to basically start over from scratch if he went that route. They do all their flight training with the military instead of the school, and the school credits their military flight training and other courses towards their degree. They do basic training, all their small courses (BSERE, PFT etc) and a bit of OJT first year, do a semester at the school, then go do Ph 2 and 3, followed by another semester. Like I mentioned, very structured program with tight timelines (they walk away after 4 years with wings and a degree), so what s2184 does this year in Seneca's aviation program wouldn't be even remotely equivalent.


----------



## DAA (20 Dec 2013)

bradley247 said:
			
		

> Yes, but they have both aviation diploma and degree programs, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> CEOTP pilot is totally different from Seneca's aviation program, so he would have to basically start over from scratch if he went that route. They do all their flight training with the military instead of the school, and the school credits their military flight training and other courses towards their degree. They do basic training, all their small courses (BSERE, PFT etc) and a bit of OJT first year, do a semester at the school, then go do Ph 2 and 3, followed by another semester. Like I mentioned, very structured program with tight timelines (they walk away after 4 years with wings and a degree), so what s2184 does this year in Seneca's aviation program wouldn't be even remotely equivalent.



Still, I would encourage CEOTP-AEAD as the entry plan as his current options are "ROTP" only.....but based on his post, my thoughts are....

1.  If he is taking the "diploma" program and graduates, then he is NOT eligible for DEO, back to square one.
2.  If he is taking the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology" program, then it's the samething CEOTP-AEAD Pilots are taking.  Mind you, he would be behind the curve trg wise but it would still be of benefit to the CF.
3.  If he is taking the "diploma" program and goes CEOTP-AEAD and is accepted, then I am pretty sure that Seneca would no doubt grant him some form of credit for his past courses taken at their instituition.


----------



## bradley247 (20 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> 2.  If he is taking the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology" program, then it's the samething CEOTP-AEAD Pilots are taking.  Mind you, he would be behind the curve trg wise but it would still be of benefit to the CF.
> 3.  If he is taking the "diploma" program and goes CEOTP-AEAD and is accepted, then I am pretty sure that Seneca would no doubt grant him some form of credit for his past courses taken at their instituition.



2. No, it's not. The CEOTP program and the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology" program are completely different (as I've already explained), even the academic semesters they do are not all the same courses as the civi program. There is no provision in the program for someone to start part-way through, because the first year includes 5 career courses (BMOQ, Sea Survival, AMT, BSERE, PFT) which he would not have.

3. That's a pretty big assumption, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## DAA (20 Dec 2013)

bradley247 said:
			
		

> 2. No, it's not. The CEOTP program and the "Bachelors in Aviation Technology" program are completely different (as I've already explained), even the academic semesters they do are not all the same courses as the civi program. There is no provision in the program for someone to start part-way through, because the first year includes 5 career courses (BMOQ, Sea Survival, AMT, BSERE, PFT) which he would not have.
> 
> 3. That's a pretty big assumption, I wouldn't count on it.



So your telling me, that CEOTP-AEAD Pilots don't receive the same level of academics whilst attending the "Bachelors of Aviation Technology" program as their civilian counterparts pursing the same degree program?    

Other than the CF component, there is no difference in academics.  And I am pretty sure, consideration would be given for someone to start "part-way" through on the academic side of the house. 

If you take a course at an Academic instituition, I am fairly certain that they will recognize one of their "own" courses and or grant credit for it if you transfer academic streams.

PS - CEOTP is not a "program", it's an "Entry Plan".


----------



## bradley247 (20 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> So your telling me, that CEOTP-AEAD Pilots don't receive the same level of academics whilst attending the "Bachelors of Aviation Technology" program as their civilian counterparts pursing the same degree program?
> 
> Other than the CF component, there is no difference in academics.  And I am pretty sure, consideration would be given for someone to start "part-way" through on the academic side of the house.
> 
> ...



Correct, Seneca grants credit for CF training, so CF members do not take all the same courses as the civi program, in fact the military pilots only do 4 academic semesters, vice 8 in the civi program, they also do AFOD and CFJOD as part of their academics. They do not do any of the flying either, all their flight training is done through the military.

I think I figured out what's confusing you, this isn't a civi program that the CF is loading people onto, it is also not like a university where you just get all the required courses and get a degree. This is a very structured, scheduled training plan, mixing military and academic training. Maybe he would have a couple courses out of the way, but he would still be lacking about a year of military training, it would not be practical for him to be loaded on the program and be expected to catch up.

I'm also aware that CEOTP is an entry plan, however I'm using "CEOTP program" in reference to the CEOTP-AEAD, a structured training program that is a partnership between Seneca College and the RCAF, which is distinctly different than traditional CEOTP.


----------



## RobOfstie (20 Dec 2013)

Actually, the Military folks do a total of 5 semesters.  Believe it or not, we've been specifically told that regardless of the academic institution, NO PREVIOUS CREDITS will be granted.  Even if you were previously a Civilian Seneca FPR student.  It's a very structured program.  s2184 -  I'm currently the course senior for the Seneca-AEADS 1301 course and I would like to touch base.  I'm fairly confident I could answer most of your questions, just PM me.  

Cheers!


----------



## bradley247 (21 Dec 2013)

Perfect, I was hoping someone who knew more about it than me would pop up (all my info is from the OJTs that come through my unit). 

I'm curious, is the planned timeline actually going to work out for you guys? It seems a bit ambitious.


----------



## s2184 (21 Dec 2013)

Thank you very much DAA, RobOfstie & Bradley.

Yes, I do have  a 04 yr  Bachelors Degree which I completed in 2009.

Seneca Aviation Technology program and Seneca Commercial Pilot Program are not the same.

Seneca Aviation Technology program: http://www.senecacollege.ca/fulltime/FPR.html

Seneca Commercial Pilot Program: http://www.senecacollege.ca/ce/technology/aviation/commercial-pilot-training.html


----------



## RobOfstie (22 Dec 2013)

bradley247 said:
			
		

> Perfect, I was hoping someone who knew more about it than me would pop up (all my info is from the OJTs that come through my unit).
> 
> I'm curious, is the planned timeline actually going to work out for you guys? It seems a bit ambitious.



So far the timelines have been spot on.  Remember that the training system is currently operating very efficiently and there are virtually no wait times.  The way the program is structured it allows planning to be done for us well into the future.  It looks like we will be right on schedule for our next phases of training too. 

If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## DAA (23 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much DAA, RobOfstie & Bradley.
> Yes, I do have  a 04 yr  Bachelors Degree which I completed in 2009.
> Seneca Aviation Technology program and Seneca Commercial Pilot Program are not the same.
> Seneca Aviation Technology program: http://www.senecacollege.ca/fulltime/FPR.html
> Seneca Commercial Pilot Program: http://www.senecacollege.ca/ce/technology/aviation/commercial-pilot-training.html



Problem solved.  Your Bachelor's will allow you to apply for DEO Pilot and due to that, you wouldn't be eligible for the CEOTP Pilot option.

Depending on how far along you are in your current studies at Seneca, you may wish to apply for DEO Pilot now or wait until you are finished your current studies.  Either way, you will still need to do Aircrew Selection as the first step.  Whether or not your diploma program will help you get through ASC, I have no idea.

Good luck!


----------



## matthew1786 (30 Dec 2013)

Hello all and happy holidays!

My question is simple, 

I will be graduating from a civilian University in December 2014. I would like to know, in your experienced opinions, when would be the best time to begin a DEO application for the pilot trade? I plan on visiting my local CFRC after the holiday period is over to discuss, however any preliminary insight is always great to have!

A quick summary of my history with the recruiting process:

I applied for ROTP in 2011/2012, and was merit listed for Engineering Officer only (I was advised to remove pilot from my listed trades as there was no time to send me to Trenton before the deadline to become merit-listed). I did not receive an offer despite being told that I was a competitive applicant. Although not being told directly, I was convinced that the lack of an offer originated from the fact that I opted for a civilian university and not RMC (as I was already about half way through my engineering degree). With the budget cuts that Mr. Jim Flaherty introduced, I speculate that ROTP civilian university applicants were pretty much screwed. After which, I decided to just finish my degree as a civilian and opt for the DEO route when the time came... which is now.

And..... Congrats to all of those applicants who received an offer! I know for most it really is a dream come to true. Good luck!  ;D


As always, thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## DAA (30 Dec 2013)

If it's Pilot you want, then apply online NOW, don't wait. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## Van Gogh (30 Dec 2013)

As DAA wrote already, the earlier you apply, the better.


----------



## matthew1786 (8 Jan 2014)

Hey guys/gals,

I spoke with a recruiter at the CFRC in Montreal, I was informed that I should only apply 6 months prior to the completion of my graduation date (in my case this would be June 2014). This conflicts with responses (in this thread) which recommend me to apply right away. Thoughts?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## DAA (8 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Hey guys/gals,
> I spoke with a recruiter at the CFRC in Montreal, I was informed that I should only apply 6 months prior to the completion of my graduation date (in my case this would be June 2014). This conflicts with responses (in this thread) which recommend me to apply right away. Thoughts?
> Thanks,
> Matt



You are already within the mysterious "6 month" window, so just go ahead and apply now "online" and go from there.

The actual "criteria" is pretty straight forward "An applicant currently in the final year of a degree program is eligible to apply as a DEO and should be encouraged to so do."   However, keep in mind that any offer of enrolment will be subject to your "successful" completion of the degree program and also by providing proof of completion.


----------



## matthew1786 (8 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> You are already within the mysterious "6 month" window, so just go ahead and apply now "online" and go from there.
> 
> The actual "criteria" is pretty straight forward "An applicant currently in the final year of a degree program is eligible to apply as a DEO and should be encouraged to so do."   However, keep in mind that any offer of enrolment will be subject to your "successful" completion of the degree program and also by providing proof of completion.



Thanks DAA. Is it normal that recruiters hand out flimsy information like a "mysterious 6 month window" for applying? 
Why were they not informed about the fact that "An applicant currently in the final year of a degree program is eligible to apply as a DEO and should be encouraged to so do."? Where does this information come from? Thanks again.


----------



## DAA (8 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA. Is it normal that recruiters hand out flimsy information like a "mysterious 6 month window" for applying?
> Why were they not informed about the fact that "An applicant currently in the final year of a degree program is eligible to apply as a DEO and should be encouraged to so do."? Where does this information come from? Thanks again.



I have no idea where they think these things up but some of them are really funny to hear!!!  The information comes right from their very own handbook, that somedays, I highly doubt they even bother to read.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I spoke with a recruiter at the CFRC in Montreal, I was informed that I should only apply 6 months prior to the completion of my graduation date (in my case this would be June 2014). This conflicts with responses (in this thread) which recommend me to apply right away. Thoughts?
> 
> ...



Any period longer than six months increases exponentially the chance that you WILL NOT Graduate.    >


----------



## matthew1786 (19 Jan 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Every couple days, lots and more French spots than English.



DAA, does opting for BMOQ en français improve your chances of receiving an offer? If not, what exactly are the implications of having more French spots than English?


----------



## DAA (20 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> DAA, does opting for BMOQ en français improve your chances of receiving an offer? If not, what exactly are the implications of having more French spots than English?



No, it does not give you an advantage in any way.  BMOQ's are run in both official languages (English and French) based on forecasted demand.


----------



## turtona (2 Feb 2014)

Hi i am looking for some information and help regarding applying for Pilot. I apologize i advance as this is my first time considering the military and my knowledge is lacking on how process works, and keep reading things i am not really sure of. There seemed to be many people on this page that really seemed genuine to helping and answering questions.

I see on the main forces web site it says Pilot is in demand right now. I am looking to apply for this position, however i have not talked to a recruiter at all yet about joining the military. I do have a college diploma aswell as a University degree (nothing to to with flying but a business degree) as is required to become an officer and a pilot.

I have been reading these blogs for hours trying to find some direction as exactly how the process work in regards to applying to become a Pilot. 

- So i guess how does the process work?  (visit recruiter, test evaluation, cfat, job offers, time frames ect)
- Do they only recruit pilots from RMC? or what is the chance they will recruit from a civilian school
- Do they only look for candidates that have flying experience? 
- I keep seeing people talk about DEO, ASC, air factor (what are these)?

I guess i am just really looking to get a handle on how this hole process works, and what the time frame is like a i am going into this know very little about the process.

i really hope you guys can help out and help me understand the pass ti become a Pilot..
I am extremely excited to dive in to this career!


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2014)

Your question was already answered --->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113888/post-1286998.html#msg1286998


----------



## Mab163 (11 Feb 2014)

I had my interview last Thursday and I was told that 14 DEO positions were remaining for FY 2013/2014. However, a selection board took place the same day. Does anyone know when the next selection will take place and how much DEO positions are available for FY 2014/2015?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## matthew1786 (11 Feb 2014)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> I had my interview last Thursday and I was told that 14 DEO positions were remaining for FY 2013/2014. However, a selection board took place the same day. Does anyone know when the next selection will take place and how much DEO positions are available for FY 2014/2015?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



I would also like to know the answer to this question. Any clue DAA?


----------



## DAA (11 Feb 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I would also like to know the answer to this question. Any clue DAA?



The longest delay in the process, is waiting for the "Air Factor" to be assigned which can take on average 2 months from the time individuals have completed ASC in Trenton.  So whilst the interview may have taken place, the AF is still outstanding and without that, you can't be Merit Listed.

And to answer your/their question(s), I can't argue with Mab163's post other than to say at this point in time, probably weekly and also add 81 to his number.


----------



## Mab163 (12 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> The longest delay in the process, is waiting for the "Air Factor" to be assigned which can take on average 2 months from the time individuals have completed ASC in Trenton.  So whilst the interview may have taken place, the AF is still outstanding and without that, you can't be Merit Listed.
> 
> And to answer your/their question(s), I can't argue with Mab163's post other than to say at this point in time, probably weekly and also add 81 to his number.



Thanks for your feedback DAA! Much appreciated.


----------



## cleave (12 Feb 2014)

I am confused here.  Sorry to sound ignorant as I just joined, but isn't the merit board a different thing than air crew selection?  Does a merit board happen every week?  That is what I am getting from this page.  I did air crew selectoon in Nov., so do i have to do another interview?!  I was told I was "merited," so am I just waiting to be chosen?  Great forum, btw!


----------



## DAA (12 Feb 2014)

cleave said:
			
		

> I am confused here.  Sorry to sound ignorant as I just joined, but isn't the merit board a different thing than air crew selection?  Does a merit board happen every week?  That is what I am getting from this page.  I did air crew selectoon in Nov., so do i have to do another interview?!  I was told I was "merited," so am I just waiting to be chosen?  Great forum, btw!



If your applying for DEO Pilot, then your process would look something like this.......CFAT/TSD, Initial Medical, Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical, Interview and Merit Listed.

So your interview will normally be done sometime after returning from Aircrew Selection and sometimes before receipt of the Aircrew Medical, which can take about 2 months to be processed.  Once the Interview is done and the Air Factor awarded, then you are merit listed and ready for the next selection.


----------



## Mab163 (12 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If your applying for DEO Pilot, then your process would look something like this.......CFAT/TSD, Initial Medical, Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical, Interview and Merit Listed.
> 
> So your interview will normally be done sometime after returning from Aircrew Selection and sometimes before receipt of the Aircrew Medical, which can take about 2 months to be processed.  Once the Interview is done and the Air Factor awarded, then you are merit listed and ready for the next selection.



Don't know if this is usual but my process for DEO pilot was : CFAT/TSD, Initial Medical, Interview. Now, I'm waiting a date to go to the Aircrew Selection/Aircrew Medical.


----------



## cleave (12 Feb 2014)

My process was different.  CFAT, Interview, Medical, Aircrew Selection, Merit.  So merit board does not happen every week.  Got it.  How often does it happen?  Was there one last week like was already said?  Thank you for the quick replies Mr/Ms. DAA and Mab186!


----------



## matthew1786 (12 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> The longest delay in the process, is waiting for the "Air Factor" to be assigned which can take on average 2 months from the time individuals have completed ASC in Trenton.  So whilst the interview may have taken place, the AF is still outstanding and without that, you can't be Merit Listed.
> 
> And to answer your/their question(s), I can't argue with Mab163's post other than to say at this point in time, probably weekly and also add 81 to his number.



DAA, what about for fiscal year 2014/2015? Any numbers yet?

Also, my file manager told me that everyone must pass the medical *and interview* before going to Trenton (and have their files fully processed too).

Either way, I was told today that since I will be graduating in December, my interview is going to be postponed to September. Not exactly the best of news since I am fully prepared:

suit back from the cleaners, new shirt and tie
6 hours worth of shoe polishing (with satisfactory results for a civilian might I add)
about 50 pages of notes combining the pilot occupation, the CAF/RCAF, and personal past experiences
countless hours doing research on these forums and other CAF/DND websites
I even took notes while watching Basic Up and Jetstream when the instructors talk to the camera about what they expect from the students
and a fresh haircut
Oh well!

I'm going to hand in my blood/urine/eye sight medical documents in a few weeks and then go MIA until the end of the summer.

Cheers.

Matt


----------



## Mab163 (13 Feb 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> DAA, what about for fiscal year 2014/2015? Any numbers yet?



I believe DAA already answered this question. See below:

Quote from: DAA on February 11, 2014, 19:45:04
And to answer your/their question(s), I can't argue with Mab163's post other than to say at this point in time, probably weekly and also add 81 to his number.


----------



## jdl902 (18 Feb 2014)

I just received, (and accepted this time :nod, an offer for BMOQ starting May 5.  I don't know total numbers, but things must be opening up for the new fiscal year.


----------



## Mab163 (18 Feb 2014)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> I just received, (and accepted this time :nod, an offer for BMOQ starting May 5.  I don't know total numbers, but things must be opening up for the new fiscal year.



Congratulations jdl902!! Have you done the new pilot aptitude tests in Trenton? Any advice?

Me, I'm still waiting an appointment to go to Trenton. I've tried 3 times to reach the Corporal in charge of my file without success. I've left two voice mails... I hope to hear something soon and cross my fingers for BMOQ in May.


----------



## jdl902 (18 Feb 2014)

I did the new ASC test and my best advice would be to get plenty of sleep beforehand, it's a real brain burner!  There's not much you can do to prepare for it in advance.  Overall it's a great experience, especially if you get selected.


----------



## Gunshark (26 Aug 2014)

Let's bring this thread back to life, shall we? 

So browsing this thread, I think some people here may be able to provide some insight into my concern. What I am wondering about is if it is common to be merit listed for DEO pilot but not be selected the first selection round, or not for a few rounds, or ever. Has anyone had to wait one or more selection boards before getting the call? I know these are understandably difficult questions to answer for the recruiters, as it is all case by case, but perhaps some applicants can share their experiences.

I am a DEO pilot applicant, currently awaiting the Air Factor to be confirmed and then fingers crossed for the November selection. The reason for my concern is that I know there are only a couple dozen DEO positions remaining for FY 2014/2015 and only the top candidates of all Canada will be selected to fill them. If not selected this round, is it reasonable to expect an offer during the next round, which will be for FY 2015/2016 and hopefully have more positions available?

DAA: I know you must have seen me express this concern several times already. So I apologize to you personally for the repetition!  Something has come up at work and I am trying to do my best to develop the best possible educated guess in terms of the expected selection timeline, so I can plan life and work.

Some questions for DAA or others in the know:

Does Nov 2014 selection mean Jan 2015 BMOQ?

Based on past trends, when will be the next pilot selections after Nov? Based on some reading, I believe Feb 2015? And then Jun/Jul 2015 or so?

If selected in Feb 2015, when can BMOQ be expected?

Any idea as to the DEO pilot intake volume for the next FY (I know it's probably too early to ask this, but worth a shot.)?

Thank you all very much. I am a seasoned applicant myself and would be happy to help in return by answering any questions about the process that any applicants may have. Cheers.


----------



## DAA (26 Aug 2014)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> So browsing this thread, I think some people here may be able to provide some insight into my concern. What I am wondering about is if it is common to be merit listed for DEO pilot but not be selected the first selection round, or not for a few rounds, or ever. Has anyone had to wait one or more selection boards before getting the call? I know these are understandably difficult questions to answer for the recruiters, as it is all case by case, but perhaps some applicants can share their experiences.
> 
> I am a DEO pilot applicant, currently awaiting the Air Factor to be confirmed and then fingers crossed for the November selection. The reason for my concern is that I know there are only a couple dozen DEO positions remaining for FY 2014/2015 and only the top candidates of all Canada will be selected to fill them. If not selected this round, is it reasonable to expect an offer during the next round, which will be for FY 2015/2016 and hopefully have more positions available?
> 
> ...



You already have an "official" response to this question.  ---->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/116036.0.html

But I will augment it, none the less.

Yes, it is rather common to be merit listed and not receive an offer.  The merit lists probably change daily, as people are added or removed, for what ever reason.  You are in good standing, so long as your medical and interview are up to date, which is usually 12 months or until your CFRC tells you that an update is required.  All you can do now, is wait.....

Two things.........first off, you should be proud of what you have accomplished thus so far.  Not many Pilot applicants are successful at Aircrew Selection (ASC), as you probably witnessed first hand.

Secondly, as a Pilot applicant, who has been successful at ASC, one day you just might get an offer of employment and if successful at BMOQ, could result in you becoming a "Commissioned" Officer in the CF.  So stop beating this topic and don't plan your life around are a "what if".


----------



## Gunshark (26 Aug 2014)

Understood. Thank you DAA, appreciate your feedback.


----------

